# New to me Snow Pup



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I should stay off of Craig's List!

Looking around the other day I see a listing for a Toro Snow Pup. From the picture it looks pretty good, but then CL pictures tend to make everything look better than it is.

So I get ahold of the guy. He tells me it runs but bogs down when you hit the snow. Back and forth, he comes way down on his price, and offers to drop it off at my house. So, what the heck. 

He brings it by and starts it up out in the street in front of my house. Darn thing started easier than my Powerlite last time I tried to use it!

So, it's in my garage. Looks to be in pretty good shape overall. It's a model 31405, and the serial number makes it a 1977, the last year I think they made the Snow Pup. Soon as I get a chance to get back out to the garage, I'll take a harder look at it. Haven't decided what to do with it. Keep it and use it (if we get snow), leave it as is and hang it on the wall as art, or put some work into it and sell it.

Here it is. Isn't it cute. Look at those tiny 3 1/2" wheels.








Chain drive.








Here it is next to the Powerlite.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ain't that cute


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Almost looks like a toy, doesn't it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

too bad you can't do a wheel mod and use those giant wheel on the powerlite


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

My 20 month old would love that. My my 2450 is a tad to big for him.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow childhood flashback!!!!!!!!
One of my buds growing up in the late 70's early 80's(early teen years) had one of those...he use to do his whole driveway with the thing...it was awesome....had a great chain saw sound to it!!! I used to get so jealous cause I was earning(heavy shoveling) my allowance back in the day!!! He would be done shoveling in a 1/4 the time I was...use to kill me...but a great memory...still remember the great snowstorms we use to get...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Snow storms, what are those?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad I could help you down memory lane Simplicity Solid 22. I do think your 20 month old could handle this thing 69ariens. I'll have to put it on the scale to see how much it weighs. Compared even to the Powerlite it's miniature.

I do look forward to giving it a try. Now, if we could just get some snow like we used to. I remember having drifts and banks you could dig caves into back in the day. Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Snow storms, what are those?


 i saw some white stuff floating in the air this afternoon, i think it was dandruff. there wasn't enough to even use that snowpup


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

We didn't even get any dandruff.

Hey, does anybody know if the parts for the later S140 interchange with the Snow Pup? Can't find much for the Snow Pup, but there is stuff for the S140, and looking at the parts catalog, they sure look the same, but have different part numbers.

Major differences I can see is that the S140 had bigger wheels, a key and the choke and primer bulb were relocated. The Snow Pup had that funky pliable bubble on top with a tab underneath that shorted the ignition out to shut it off.

The Snow Pup has a 2HP engine, while the S140 has a 3HP, which must have made that little 14" a snow throwing monster!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sort of answered my own question. I looked in the Toro Single Stage Service Manual and it says the earlier 14" and 21" Snow Pups had the scrapper riveted to an adjustable bar, and the whole thing had to be replaced. The later 14" S140s had the scrapper bolted to the adjustable bar. I'm going to take a look to see what sort of arrangement this one actually has, and if it's riveted, see how much work it would be to get them off.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

drill out the rivets and use carrage bolts


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good news. I treated it to a new spark plug this morning, cleaned it up a bit and checked that scrapper bar. This one has carriage bolts holding the scrapper bar on instead of rivets. And, it started up and ran without a hitch too.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

now all you need is an inch of snow for testing


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Love to get a foot or two!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

69 ariens.....You Ain't kidding??

Although 2yrs ago we thought our roofs were going to collapse...remember all the roof cave ins on the news??? Crazy!!! you could not find a snowblower for sale either...was scary!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seems the snow pup came in two sizes


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I sure do remember all that snow. I remember getting onto my own roof, maybe back in '79 or so, and shoveling it off. We had two big snow storms right around New Years, then and things pretty well came to a stop. The next year Toro offered some special deal on snowblowers, and my wife bought me one for my birthday. I don't remember for sure, but it must have been an S200.

Yep, the Snow Pups were made in 14" and 21" versions. The 21" really looked weird because they kept the chain drive on the left side of the paddles, and just extended the right side out another 7" without making any of the rest of it bigger.

Here's a video of one. I wonder how well they worked with that little 2hp engine?


----------

